# All I need is the meat!



## jak757 (Jan 11, 2010)

It’s snowy and cold here in Ohio, but I got to Lowes, and filed the back of my vehicle with some new goodies!

Bought a Char-Griller SuperPro, the side firebox, a new larger chimney, a bag of Cowboy lump charcoal, and a fresh bag of hickory chunks.  All I need now is the meat!  Well, either a dry day, or clear a spot in the garage to assemble it, make the modifications, the pull it out and season it.

I’ve been stopping by here a couple times a day for a bit now – and all I’m learning led me to this purchase.  

Hopefully, I’ll be able to fire it up and post some Qview this coming weekend.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 11, 2010)

Great Haul...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just remember our motto...  *

"Nether Rain Nor Sleet Nor Snow Shall Stop Us From Our Appointed Duties"**...  *

Or is that the Post Office's Motto


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby!  Looking forward to seeing some qview!  Whatcha thinking will be your maiden voyage?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats on the new charcoal smoker.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 11, 2010)

John, you got it bad........ Look'in forward to pics of your launch menu.


----------



## jak757 (Jan 11, 2010)

"Maiden voyage" -- great way to look at it.  Maybe I'll break a bottle of Great Lakes brew on it (gently of course).  For the first smoke I'm thinking of some ribs, and a fattie.  Keep it simple.  Well, maybe throw on some chicken thighs too....see how easy it is to start adding on and moving away from simple?!?!?!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds like a solid plan....congrats!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2010)

Definatly congrats on the new smoker and all of that but are you hidding something from us here in smokey smokey land. THE MEAT that you are going to use to enbark on a new culinary venture with.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello John and welcome to SMF - Looks like you are well on your way into your new addiction - nice that you took the time to do the qview on the purchase - Looking forward to lots more - Congrats


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice! Can't wait to see what you turn out.


----------



## bassman (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker.  Don't forget the pics when you get it assembled.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL... my first smoke on my chargriller was gonna be simple to. BUT... I really wanted to try a pork butt, then realized I had bought a bag with two 8 lb. butts in it... so obviously had to cook them both with differant rubs! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Then there was the ribs - also two to a pack... soooo... you guessed it both racks one dry rub only, one sauced for the last hour. AND I had read about thos amazing beens of Dutch's so had to make a pan of those, and still had a little room on the top shelf sooo... what the heck! toss on a couple of ABT's!

This was for two adults, a 7 yr. old, and a 9 yr. old..... needless to say my neighbors ate well that night also!

Hope you enjoy your Chargriller! Cold doesn't bother it to much, but wind will kill ya - just FYI.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 11, 2010)

Be very,very careful of the O.S.D.


----------



## jak757 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll "bite"......O.S.D.?  Enlighten me, please....

God to see a fellow buckeye!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 12, 2010)

OHH NOOO not the dreaded OSD!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Sorry it had to happen to someone as nice as you!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good Luck with that! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




L8ter 
SOB


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 12, 2010)

OBSESSIVE SMOKING DISORDER
This is a very contagious activity which never ends; it consumes weekends, spare time,                       and generates more friends than you can shake a Rib at!!!

In an attempt to satisfy the temptations, one may find himself surrounded by friends, enjoying life, spending hard earned cash on those goodies the other guys have and finding you have the ability to make “THIN BLUE SMOKE”!
 PRAYER:
May the Wife put up with you,the neighbors not be VEGANS and the Smoke Stays Blue.
Amen Brother...


----------



## jak757 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, I am afraid it's to late.  I have already developed a bad case of OSD.  That must be it!  How else can I explain….

-- Running out and dropping $200+ in the middle of an Ohio winter for smoking gear, when I have an old trusty ECB that has served me well…
-- Collecting links, recipes, anything related to smoking meat…
-- Starting a list of what I’m going to smoke first, second, and in the future
-- Logging on to SMF first thing every am, during my lunch, whenever I can so I can see what new Qview may have been posted.

Yes, I am afraid I have it OSD in a bad way.

My name is John, and I have OSD.

At least I know I am in good company here!

Now that I have taken “the first step”, and admitted I am powerless over my OSD, it’s on to step two…..

I’ve GOTTA put my Chargriler together and get to smokin!

Thanks fellow OSD’ers!


----------



## rhinton82 (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome to the club.. I bought one of those last month and all i do now is read forum post on here and i have been modifying my smoker every weekend


----------



## marty catka (Jan 13, 2010)

OSD, now it all makes sense.  I can now tell my wife that I have a specific disorder and that there is no cure, only satisfaction.  Yeah, she thinks I'm crazy, but she loves the food I'm cranking out.  I didn't think she would like fatties, but she loves them.  Wants me to make one whenever we go visiting friends.

OSD!  Whodathunkit!


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 13, 2010)

I envy the feeling you have with all that good new stuff.

I bet you feel like it's christmas day right now


----------



## jak757 (Jan 13, 2010)

You are so right!  It is like being a kid at Christmas.  I'm even frustrated like a kid that I can't get out ad play with my new toy.  Been to busy since I bought it to get it set up.  But soon....very soon!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 14, 2010)

I wanta see some smoke comin outa that.  Just cause you're only about 50 mile north of me doesn't mean that it's colder up there or you have more snow than me. Let's see that tbs fly.
--ray--


----------

